# Northeastern Morning Sky



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

A beautiful Northeastern Sky Sunrise!! This pictures were taken from out our back door....




























Sometimes the sky appears very colourful around sunrise and sunset. At these times, the sun shines from a low angle. Sun rays have to go through a thick atmosphere, resulting in scattering by water vapour, water droplets, dust particles etc. in the air. Light with shorter wavelength, e.g. cyan, blue or purple, is scattered away, leaving red, orange and yellow, turning the sky reddish.

In mid-latitude region, storms and rains usually move from west to east. A reddish sky around sunrise means a lot of water vapour already present in the atmosphere. As clouds come in from the west, rainy weather is thus expected. This explains why "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gorgeous indeed!







The colors match the flames in your avatar


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick

Those are some wonderful pictures. Great shooting.

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. That is indeed a beautiful morning sky!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a beautiful sky!

I would lay odds that Derrick might have had something to do with that


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice

Bob


----------

